# Green algae on glass (not green dust)



## LancsRick (16 Jun 2013)

I've been giving one of my tanks a much needed overhaul today, and noticed there appears to be quite a lot of algae on the inside of the glass. Details as follows...

- Dark green colour
- Pattern/distribution is similar to what you'd see with mould on cheese - small dense dots scattered around in proximity to each other
- Some present on front and sides of tank, significant quantity on the rear of the tank
- Tank has full length spraybar from rear to front
- Tank has Oto's, Amanos, and Red Cherries - don't appear to be controlling it.
- Dosing All in One ferts weekly
- Lighting is 2x T8, 5 hours a day

It does come off with scrubbing, but takes a fair amount of elbow grease!

Any thoughts welcome - is it probably just Green Spot?

Cheers.


----------



## BigTom (16 Jun 2013)

Sounds like green spot - just about the only algae I see in my tank. I find a razor blade gets it off quickest.


----------



## LancsRick (16 Jun 2013)

Cheers Tom - from my reading am I right in thinking that low PO4 typically causes this? I reduced the amount I was dosing a few weeks ago, so I can see a logical link there...


----------



## BigTom (16 Jun 2013)

No idea! I don't dose more than about once a month or so, so couldn't say. Joys of low tech


----------



## LancsRick (16 Jun 2013)

Yea, I was trying to go even lower tech than I am currently, but it appears I've hit a threshold with my current lighting demands!


----------



## plantbrain (17 Jun 2013)

Credit cards work very well to remove any GSA, better use for the credit card also.


----------



## ian_m (18 Jun 2013)

I just use a small square of filter floss to remove algae spots from my tank, doesn't scratch glass either. When it gets too dirty throw away, get another peice. A huge square cost me not very much from Ebay.


----------

